# Here's a senior in central MS that needs a home...



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I wish I had a big enough house for 2 goldens. I would have to go get this one if I did. Not far from my home either. Mine is 8(today's her b'day) and not sure how she would adjust to a furry friend anyway. 

This is suppose to be a senior but doesn't look that old. I can't believe he will stay there long. You rarely see goldens in animal shelters around here. Here is the link if anyone nearby is interested.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12918889


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a good looking guy!


----------



## jjcason (Jan 22, 2009)

He is so cute!!! Unfortunately I am not able to get another one right now because we are moving in late summer for 1 yr and don't know what our rental circumstances will be. We lost ours in October and my husband thinks we should wait. Anyway, just in case the "right" family doesn't come along soon, I have emailed the link to Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue so maybe they can at least get him in a foster home and with their connections and publicity maybe his good home will come along soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a handsome boy. Hopefully he will be in his furever home very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

Hoping Gulf South can help him.

http://grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Louisiana.htm

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12918889



This is a very special dog who is loved by all at the shelter.He does tricks, loves treats, and gets along with everyone. He is older but really needs a home to call his own. We really want him to be adopted and spend his days having fun and napping. 

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Happy Healthy Pet Adoption, Inc 
Bay Springs, MS 
601-764-4472 
mailto:%20?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Golden Retriever PFId#12918889[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Happy Healthy Pet Adoption a rescue or shelter? 

You really don't need a large house to have two dogs, all they need is a good walk and play time and your love. I say go see him! ...and then bring him home! LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*2 Goldens*

I agree that you don't need a big house to have 2 Goldens, or a Golden and Samoyed like we have. When we adopted Smooch and Snobear we lived in a Townhouse that was 1,00-1,200 square feet for 5 years.
There was plenty of room. Did walks, etc.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm retired so I do have the time to devote to a couple. But this is my problem. I play golf several times a week and I leave my current golden with my Mother and Aunt during the day. They love having her in the house but do let her go in the backyard when she wants to. But they are both in their 90's believe it or not. And I'm afraid 2 might be pushing my luck. Of course they could just stay in the back yard when I'm gone. 

I will think about it. I'm just afraid 2 will complicate things. Hope that doesn't sound selfish.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

No MSDOGS it doesn't sound selfish. If you are uncomfortable then don't do it

I emld. Tammy who Fosters for Sunshine Goldens (AL) and this is what she replied.

i am going to call when i get back from dinner

martha told me it was okay to since dog is in ms but i do not know 
where yet

she does our intake tho as i have told you, and u should have emailed 
her directly, or copied her too

i will keep you posted

thx, as always

Tammy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Email from Tammy RE: Rusty*

*Rcvd. this email from Tammy, RE: Rusty today!!*

Yes. I have spoken to the shelter, and have told them that our rescue 
would take "RUSTY." They are a small operation with only 6 volunteers 
so they don't staff it regularly, especially on the weekends. 

I will get the Rusty in the next few days, so trust he will be safely in our program and 
the best home possible will be found for this deserving dog. I will 
likely foster him until he goes on transport North where most of our 
foster families reside-I will welcome him into the fold and give him the love 
and nurture he needs.

*It's always okay to post both my name and affiliation to Sunshine 
Golden Retriever Rescue and J&L rescue. It's my honor to be part of his 
rescue, Karen. All best to you and yours. Thanks again.*


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *Rcvd. this email from Tammy, RE: Rusty today!!*
> 
> Yes. I have spoken to the shelter, and have told them that our rescue
> would take "RUSTY." They are a small operation with only 6 volunteers
> ...


That makes me feel better. I thought about it all weekend and even discussed it with my mom and aunt, but the one we have is really all we need at this time. I'm sure this rescue will find a good home for Rusty.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope Rusty will be safe and get the loving home he deserves.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> I'm retired so I do have the time to devote to a couple. But this is my problem. I play golf several times a week and I leave my current golden with my Mother and Aunt during the day. They love having her in the house but do let her go in the backyard when she wants to. But they are both in their 90's believe it or not. And I'm afraid 2 might be pushing my luck. Of course they could just stay in the back yard when I'm gone.
> 
> I will think about it. I'm just afraid 2 will complicate things. Hope that doesn't sound selfish.


No, not at all. Knowing you can provide the very best home and life for one, but not necessarily two is pretty wise actually.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

Tammy is going bright and early tomorrow to get Rusty.
She said she will email me in the evening!
Rusty WILL BE SO HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I tell you what, this website is pretty impressive. To think I made my original post just yesterday and tomorrow Rusty will be well on his way to being rescued. I will keep my eye out for others goldens in my area. You rarely hear of any around here needing a home. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MSdogs*

If you ever hear of any other Golden Rets. in need in your area be sure to contact J&L Goldens/Sunshine Rescue in ALABAMA-Contact Martha.

J L Golden Rescue 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/goldens4you.html

Point Clear, AL 36564 
Phone: 251-404-0045 or 251-928-3945

Email: [email protected] 

or [email protected] 
http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action=1&pet.Shelterid=AL97


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> If you ever hear of any other Golden Rets. in need in your area be sure to contact J&L Goldens/Sunshine Rescue in ALABAMA-Contact Martha.
> 
> J L Golden Rescue
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/goldens4you.html
> ...


I got the info saved on my pc. Thanks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just rcvd. This msg. From tammy!!*

Just rcvd. this msg. from Tammy!!

I have the magnificent happy boy! We are driving to my house now. Two 
hours down, one more to go & he's doing great so far! Go Rusty go!
I rcvd. this 2:30 Central or Chicago time!!!

*Another update from Tammy on Rusty:*
He is such a sweet and loveable angel boy . . . he did great the whole 
ride home, and walked great on a leash to relieve himself. His tail was 
wagging high and happily and he proudly held his magnificent head up as 
he looked enthusiastically around. . . Although he was completely 
vetted, he has some serious skin issues going on, so I wanted him to 
have the relief of a therapeutic bath and whatever else my vet might be 
able to do. He was incredibly itchy not to mention stinky beyond 
belief. My arthritis and the cold temps don't allow me to care for him 
the way I regularly would, so I just left him with my vet so he could 
bathe him and offer that relief. I will pick him up tomorrow and 
introduce him to my clan. He should be an easy one to find a great home 
for, and when I get more pictures I will share them. For now, I am 
tired and need to tend to Neptune, Cooper, Bergh and my cats -- not to 
mention myself. But he is safe, and I will find him an awesome home . . 
.hope all is well with you, and that seeing that earlier photo warmed 
your heart.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey.....good deal. Sounds like he is well on his way to a better life. He may just need to get on a good diet. Probably been eating low quality food.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

yay!!  So happy you have Rusty!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update: Rusty rescued and adopted!!!!!*

UPDATE: RUSTY RESCUED AND ADOPTED!!!!!

Received this update from Tammy his Foster Mom for Sunshine Golden Ret. Rescue!!!!


Rusty is my the newest Golden foster in the fold. . . At approximately nine years old, he was relinquished to a shelter in Northern Mississippi by his owner . . . Of course this is absolutely no way for any dog, much less a dignified senior, to spend his time! He is getting along great with Neptune, my other foster dog who has had to be confined to crate rest for the past eleven weeks to ensure total recovery from a broken femur and fractured pelvis! Only ONE WEEK left of Neptune's rehab, and he'll have his final x-ray to determine the success of his surgery. So, how could I not get this 9 year old Golden boy in need? He LOVES people, enjoys being in the mix of Goldens around my home--Cooper and Bergh(and Neptune in the crate) -- and h as realized after being around cats that they are actually quite cool and coexistence is possible. 
RUSTY the RUSTOLEUM DOG, as I lovingly refer to him, is just so laid back and passive with everything! We all should take lessons from this well-balanced creature. I can't feel bad for him or his past because he's just so happy right now . . . in the moment, like we all should be! Even though he was at a shelter for twenty plus days, he settled right into my home, quite naturally, and is behaving very respectfully. Rusty the Rustoleum dog is a confident and content addition to the house, grateful to be loved and have a warm home. He loves car rides, savors time on a leash walking and sniffing, naps with complete purpose, eagerly does tricks for treats . . . and is always smiling -- you know, the dogs that actually smile? THAT'S RUSTY -- and when he does it, he sort of gets so excited his body bends in half like a U-shape because he can't control his enthusiasm at getting praise and attention! It's really super cute . . .
RUSTY is such a wonderfully loving and easy dog that it would be utterly heartbreaking if I focused solely on the fact that his previous family discarded him. But I choose to spend my time being grateful for all the wonderful applicants and folks/families that are willing to welcome these deserving dogs in need into their hearts and homes. Not on our SUNSHINE GOLDEN RETRIEVER WEBSITE for more than one full day, and already there is a wonderful applicant that is wisely enamored with this Golden Boy! And it seems like a perfect match, so keep your paws crossed. I spoke with the lovely woman who wants to share her days with Rusty, and she is so thrilled and eager to welcome him into her life and heart . . . This deserving angel with four legs will be headed to NYC within the week to his forever home . . . HOORAY! 
<mime-attachment.jpg>
Rusty outside, enjoying the sunshine despite the frigid temps.
<mime-attachment.jpg>
Happy furry creature, Golden Ball of Love!



Enjoying his Nylabone and being in his new foster home . . . 


Visiting his foster brother, Neptune who is still on forced crate rest as he recovers from surgery. Because that's what the good dogs do, and CLEARLY RUSTY IS A GOOD GOOD DOG . . . BIG SMILE!


Resting comfortably underneath my desk, and making me smile every time I see his cherubic face glance at mine!


"I am only one, but still I am one. I cannot do everything, but sti ll I can do something; and because I cannot do everything, I will not refuse to do something I can do." --Edward Hale

Tammy Cimalore Brinkley
(505) 850-6582

www.sunshine goldens.com
SUNSHINE GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE
J&L RESCUE


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is a gorgeous boy. I am so glad that he has found his furever home. Whoever gets him is going to be so lucky.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow. I still hate I didn't adopt him myself, but so glad things worked out well for the big guy. 

Funny how the opportunities keep coming my way. Today I took my girl to a local lake/park with great hiking trails and I came across a group of people that were riding horses. Beautiful horses too. Anyway, one the the guys told me his golden just had some puppies(pure bred) and one was colored red. I almost bit on it as I would love a red one someday. But I didn't. Oh well, there will be some available when I need a replacement one day. And I will probably go the rescue route as I would just as soon escape the 1st year puppy stage.:scratchch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Msdogs*

Msdogs:

When you're ready to be sure to look at J&L Goldens rescue and Sunshine Rescue sites. I'm SURE you'll find the 2nd dog for you!!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/goldens4you.html

http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Msdogs:
> 
> When you're ready to be sure to look at J&L Goldens rescue and Sunshine Rescue sites. I'm SURE you'll find the 2nd dog for you!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have the info saved on my pc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heard from Tammy Rusty's Foster and Rusty's Mom, Marilyn today!!*

I heard from Tammy, who was Rusty's foster in MS, and Rusty's Mom, Marilyn in N.Y. today.

Rusty arrived to his home in New York on Feb. 14, 2008 and Marilyn said Rusty is the most WONDERFUL and Loving Dog!!!

Wow!!! 

Love hearing about these sweethearts, no matter how long it's been!!!

*MSDOGS: God Bless you for being the one to post Rusty here! HE may never have been saved if you hadn't!!!*


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, who would have thought he would have ended up in NY. I'm glad to hear he is doing well and making a family happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rsuty-so very special*

RUSTY IS A VERY SPECIAL DOG.

I just got an email from Rusty's Mom, Marilynn, she lives in New York.
Marilynn and Rusty have only been together a little over a year, but she loves him so. I think that Rusty is going to the Rainbow Bridge today, God Love Him and Marilynn.

Here is Marilynn's Email:


Hi Karen ----


I wanted to tell you about Rusty --- I had some very bad news from the vet last week --- I brought him there because he stopped eating for about a week and i got really worried --- he has spleenic Hemangiosarcoma in Dogs this is a link if you want to look it up -- there's nothing to do but give him one prednisone a day which does seem to help as he started eating again but like a mad dog -- so I have to be careful -- not enough food and he loses weight --- but too much is not good either and he's already gained a lot of weight from water retention and internal hemorrhaging ----- so it doesn't look good and I'll keep you posted on his progress --- he has been such a wonderful dog and we're both eternally grateful that you found out about him and let Tammy know -- Marilynn


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. But I'm thankful he has been in a good home his final year. Please tell Marilynn how sorry I am and how much I appreciate her adopting and taking care of him.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to Marilynn.....at least she and Rusty had some special time together. I wasn't around when all of this transpired, but I did the whole thread today. Very touching...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This is such terrible news about Rusty. I'm so sorry he didn't get to enjoy his wonderful home for longer, but at least his last year was full of love. Godspeed, Rusty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

YES, the 13 months that Rusty and Marilynn have shared were very special indeed. I don't know for sure yet that Rusty is at the Rainbow Bridge, but I am sure I will hear. Rusty is a very special dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

Rusty is doing fine today, I was wrong-so happy I was wrong.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/video/video.php?v=1269357889367&ref=mf


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Rusty is doing fine today, I was wrong-so happy I was wrong.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/video/video.php?v=1269357889367&ref=mf


Great! I'm just now seeing this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty-rest in peace*

I just got word from Rusty's Mom, Marilynn in N.Y.
Rusty went to the Rainbow Bridge at 3:30 EST today.
My Snobear will greet him.
Tammy Brinkley who fosters for J&L Golden Ret. Rescue in AL fostered Rusty until him mom Marilynn adopted him!
Rusty was rescued from a MS SHELTER:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=50659

April 22, 2010
At 3:30 today, Thursday, my beautiful golden boy Rusty crossed over the Rainbow Bridge....the tumor had gotten really big and he was very uncomfortable and didn't even want to eat chicken out of my hand....we went to woods this Morning, something we always did in the afternoon, and luckily we ran into several of his doggy friends so he had a last visit with them...he touched many lives in the short 14 months i've had him: the residents of 4 different nursing homes will all miss him as well as many of my music students and everyone who came to my apartment...he was a very special dog and I miss him very .much...Marilynn


----------

